# cant host wc3 games because of router



## Lei (Sep 3, 2004)

umm i have windows xp and i play wc3 and im wondering why i cant host games is it because of my router it is a mn-500 microsoft router if so could u somone help me fix it plz


----------



## TenthQ (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## cerver7 (Sep 23, 2004)

Lei said:


> umm i have windows xp and i play wc3 and im wondering why i cant host games is it because of my router it is a mn-500 microsoft router if so could u somone help me fix it plz



two of my buddies had same problem with wc3.....i fixed theirs.

go into the ip addy of the router, once there, port fowarding has to be enabled.

im not sure if i had to do more, but i got my answers from google, search google and the wc3 forums site.....youll get it. trust me


thanks,
cerver7


----------



## Paul Stavanger (Sep 27, 2004)

you'll have to forward the tcp and ip ranges that wc3 uses to your computer's static ip.



> Posted by: NegotiatorSmith
> 
> Follow these steps to configure your Linksys router for hosting:
> 
> ...


found that out there on the world wide web. hope it helps!


----------



## Inca_Killa (May 10, 2006)

How do i do step 1? after typing that in, it becomes a web browser, and doesent work. i typed it in at my computer.
Windows XP


----------

